

Ask HN: Do you know how to create core dumps for windows processes (user-level)? - spamwindows

Ask HN: Do you know how to create core dumps for windows processes (user-level)?
Hi all, I have been trying to enable core dumps for windows, and it is suprising that there is virtually no documentation for this. All I could find was 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb787181%28VS.85%29.aspx
but seems to not work on windows 2008.
Any Windows hackers around here that could help me?<p>Also, does anyone know a good forum for asking windows related questions? The Microsoft one really sucks.
======
brandoneggar
What you're looking for is referred to as a MiniDump.

Check out the following links for details:

[http://www.codeproject.com/KB/debug/postmortemdebug_standalo...](http://www.codeproject.com/KB/debug/postmortemdebug_standalone1.aspx)

<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms680369(VS.85).aspx>

<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms680360(VS.85).aspx>

------
brandoneggar
CodeProject.com and StackOverflow.com are two good sites to research and ask
questions on.

